# Contemporary fl/pf duo repertoire



## -l-l-

I'm trying to gather info about this genre, fl/pf (or with electronics) but since I'm a non-flutist I realized I don't really know where to start even. 
I don't know flute composers let alone pinnacle works of this kind from our era. 

It'd be great to hear some suggestions of authors to start from or some great works from maybe late modernism till today. 

Let's share some interesting music, or if you're a composer, please, brag by all means =)


----------



## Highwayman

Have a look at this.


----------



## tortkis

Sonia Bo: Di pece e di stelle pungenti per flauto e pianoforte


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lCy175UyPhVCAHMVuy-7AsIEFci7BN0qM



André Jolivet: Sonate pour flute and piano





Sciarrino composed many works for flute, but not so many are for flute-piano duo.
Salvatore Sciarrino: D'un faune


----------



## -l-l-

Great info, thanks guys


----------

